# Nylon vs. re-nylon? Re-edition 2005



## jedimaster

It appears the nylon of this bag is sold out on line, but website is showing in 're-nylon' which is made from recycled trash. Has anyone had any experience with Prada re-nylon vs nylon? I am just really having trouble getting my mind around buying a bag made out of trash. I know, I'm not being very socially responsible.

Will the nylon come back in stock or is it done now?


----------



## catmdl

Prada has made it a mission to convert all virgin nylon production to re-nylon by end of 2021 (link to statement below) so I doubt they’ll be bringing back the virgin nylon. I have the re-edition 2005 in the re-nylon and I absolutely ADORE that it is made with recycled materials. It was actually a huge selling point for me as I have been trying to make my consumption more sustainable and thoughtful and I applaud any efforts by major players like Prada to normalise use of recycled materials where possible. I doubt there will be any quality differences, given it’s all man-made products to begin with, but only time will tell and I’ve only had mine for a month so far (with no quality issues thus far). I wouldn’t let the recycled materials put you off the re-edition at all, but that’s just me!



			https://www.pradagroup.com/en/sustainability/environment-csr/prada-re-nylon.html


----------



## cerulean blue

They will not. As catmdl pointed out all Prada items will only use Re-nylon from now on and will completely phase out virgin nylon by the end of the year.

I've have a lot of Prada nylon pieces and bought many re-nylon pieces recently. Feel no difference whatsoever, they are exactly the same in look, feel, and (in my experience) quality.

Don't let the idea of it originally deriving from trash deter you; the waste goes through so many industrial processes that purifies and reconstructs it into nylon you wouldn't even feel it. And virgin nylon derives from crude oil btw and that doesn't evoke glamorous images either.


----------



## ghoulish

Agreed! The quality of my newest re-nylon bag doesn't feel any different or inferior to the original nylon. The fact that it is made of recycled materials is a further selling point, imo.


----------



## maris.crane

I'm very impressed thus far (both purchased in Spring) of the two Nylon shoulder bags I have purchased from Prada. 

I don't know if they're recycled nylon or virgin nylon; but they definitely feel heartier than the Longchamp nylon bags I have purchased in the past.


----------



## jedimaster

Thank you to all of you for weighing in on this. I went to the Prada store yesterday to look at re-nylon and compare side to side to the original nylon. While the difference is very slight, to be honest, the re-nylon looks better - it is slightly more matte and has a smoother hand. As for the idea of recycled material, I guess we are all made of recycled material, so why should our accessories not be?


----------



## Aerdem

I love the re-nylon initiative.. once again Prada addresses fashion with intellect!

I own a lot of vintage nylon, some “newer retail” nylon, and now a few pieces of re-nylon. Quality of re-nylon seems to be thicker and more substantial in my experience.

I’m really impressed. Besides the incredible fashion/design element- Miuccia can always read the socio/environmental/political room!


----------



## Carrie1986

jedimaster said:


> It appears the nylon of this bag is sold out on line, but website is showing in 're-nylon' which is made from recycled trash. Has anyone had any experience with Prada re-nylon vs nylon? I am just really having trouble getting my mind around buying a bag made out of trash. I know, I'm not being very socially responsible.
> 
> Will the nylon come back in stock or is it done now?


It’s really trash
Not like the real Prada Nylon
Unfortunately


----------



## cerulean blue

Carrie1986 said:


> It’s really trash
> Not like the real Prada Nylon
> Unfortunately



and you're basing this off of what?


----------



## Carrie1986

cerulean blue said:


> and you're basing this off of what?


My experience with both materials


----------



## cerulean blue

Carrie1986 said:


> My experience with both materials



yet there's literally no difference in feel, quality, composition of the nylon aside from the fact it comes from recycled materials rather than crude oil. I'm not sure where you get the impression Re-Nylon is 'really trash' since you didn't elaborate on how, but I think you should re-evaluate your opinion on this, since again, there's been no change, same resin coating, same hard-wearing gabardine material.


----------



## Carrie1986

cerulean blue said:


> yet there's literally no difference in feel, quality, composition of the nylon aside from the fact it comes from recycled materials rather than crude oil. I'm not sure where you get the impression Re-Nylon is 'really trash' since you didn't elaborate on how, but I think you should re-evaluate your opinion on this, since again, there's been no change, same resin coating, same hard-wearing gabardine material.


Sorry But for me the feeling is different, completely
And it is before reading about This new material


----------



## LVlifer

I was thinking of buying a Prada Re-nylon handbag. I did look at the fabric in a Prada store very quickly and it seemed more stiff looking and feeling to the touch. I am going back with an older original nylon Prada handbag to compare the fabrics and see if like the new fabric enough to buy a handbag with this new fabric.


----------



## amstevens714

LVlifer said:


> I was thinking of buying a Prada Re-nylon handbag. I did look at the fabric in a Prada store very quickly and it seemed more stiff looking and feeling to the touch. I am going back with an older original nylon Prada handbag to compare the fabrics and see if like the new fabric enough to buy a handbag with this new fabric.



what did you think?


----------



## angelz629

Any updates from anyone? Is the re-nylon still worth it or better than the original nylon?


----------



## cerulean blue

It's the same (aside from being it being regenerated), like literally down to the chemical composition.. and they still use the same resin coating. Any structural differences would be due to aspects such as interfacing that can change between seasons.

Not to mention the fact that wear, washing, and aging can soften the fabric over time, depending on interfacing etc.


----------



## LVlifer

I think the new nylon is thicker than than the old nylon. I ended up buying a black Re-Nylon Re Edition 2000 Mini.


----------



## florida2001

I ended buying re nylon 2005 and love it


----------

